# Proposed plan to offer visas for foreign house buyers in the US



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

This is quite interesting and possibly another way in if it gets through Congress.

Two US senators have proposed a plan to offer visas for foreigners buying homes worth $500,000 (£314,000) or more.

BBC News - US economy: Foreign home-buyers sought

But what are the chances of it succeeding though?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The same or similar idea came and went before ...just realtor inspired nonsense

Living: Accent section, lifestyle, entertainment, fashion, pets | The Palm Beach Post


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And this would allow you to buy a house and live in the US, but not to work...


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

It would actually oblige you to live there for 180 days and not work. The aim is obviously to get high net worth individuals in.


----------



## ExPhat (Oct 16, 2011)

it would never be approved!


----------

